# Major Barn Photoshoot! Lots of Horse Pics! "Pic Heavy!*



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

So at the barn yesterday I took the rustler around the farm and took a bunch of new pictures! I went a bit overboard and took over 200 photos, haha! I thought I would post a couple and introduce you to a few of the horses at the barn!! Enjoy!! 

This is Jasper, he's a paint/wb cross, I've ridden him he is just fabulous!




This is Hightop, not sure on his breeding but I think he's a thoroughbred, he's so so so pretty in person!



This is Carlos, hes a tb, my friend lisa (girl in the first picture) rides him in her lessons he's such a nice horse!




This is Gracie, she's a 5 (I think) year old tb mare, such a nice girl!



This is a Ahneu he's a 3 year old Haffy, he has had 2 rides under saddle so far and is doing really well!



Then we have Giacomo, he's a paint/andalusian cross, and a lot of fun to ride




This is Clifford, he's a young tb



This is Willy, hes a spotted saddle horse



This is Sharky, another wonderful thoroughbred



This is Bear, he's a my Mare (Ambers) boyfriend, they have a love/hate relationship. He loves her she hates him hehe




This is Friday, one of my favorite horses on the farm! And a project of mine, he's a 6 year old OTTB, never races because he hurt his knee in training. He's wonderful will makes someone a nice pleasure, trail or dressage horse, he shouldn't jump though, he is for sale *hint*hint* pretty cheap! $500 I believe!!
 

And Friday being helpful and walking my friends dog



This is Claire, a super cute little TB mare,
 


This is Cosmo, Another Haffy, he's so cute! One of my favorites at the barn!! 




And of course a couple shots of my gorgeous mare, Amber!!

 
 


Some of our Cross Country Jumps





And a couple more random shots!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I've literally swooned over every single one of these horses! Giacomo and Bear are my faves out of these, Amber is gorgeous as well! Damn, I wish I could have a horse or at least go out horse back riding  But I injured my tailbone so I can't ((((

I'm in love with that photo of the horse silhouette on the ridge, everything is so beautiful down at the farm! I'm super jealous haha


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Amazing! I love Jasper and Amber!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

You can send Jasper or your girl my way any day.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That place looks gorgeous! All the horses are so amazing! I took like 100 pics of my horse today. I should make a thread...


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Can I come live with you? Seriously. I would be honoured to spend a day at that place! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Flaire (Jan 14, 2013)

Every single horse at your stable is stunning! My favorites are definitely Jasper, Amber, and Friday.

I would be interested in him, but I'm strictly hunter jumper, sadly. He's a cutie though!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

What a beautiful barn! I really love Bear.


----------



## belleangel33 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow great pictures!


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful! I've always really loved horses, never ridden any or any such thing, but they are such beautiful animals. All those in your pictures are just gorgeous! As is the property itself...and it looks kinda familiar too. 

Where about is this located, if I can ask?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Adnamac said:


> Beautiful! I've always really loved horses, never ridden any or any such thing, but they are such beautiful animals. All those in your pictures are just gorgeous! As is the property itself...and it looks kinda familiar too.
> 
> Where about is this located, if I can ask?


Staatsburg new york


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Man, it's so pretty out there! The horses are gorgeous!


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know there were so many horse lover's here!!
here are mine, this is Bracken, she is just 5 and a retrain. She had some really nasty habits when she first came here as a "green-broke" 3yo. She had a year off and LOTS of ground work and now I'm ready to re-start her under saddle.


The skinny sorrel was Brandy, our old mare, in her last year of life. The vet said it was cancer, so we just kept her happy and comfortable for as long as we could. One day, she came nickering and trotting up for her evening feed (she was on a special fattening diet to try to keep weight on her) and halfway through her meal, she took a few steps away, lay down and never got up again. We helped her pass - she was a good, good horse.

And here is my baby, now a shaggy yearling. She was custom bred for me and is mostly Connemara, she has a grandfather who was an Oldenburg and one who was a Paint, the rest is Connemara. She was bred for eventing and I hope we have a long future together. We'll be registering her with the RPSI when she's a bit older. She'll be coming home in the next couple of weeks


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Please adopt me!


----------



## bettagirl68840 (Jun 17, 2013)

I love horses! I have my own, he's a paint. He's so amazing and I love him! And all horses in general!


----------

